# Daily OR Monthly expenditure in Johannesburg



## Oupyrau (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,

I will need to relocate to Johannesburg in 4 months. The housing will be provided by the company. I will have my wife and my 5 yr old son with me.

I came to know that my company will provide a daily or monthly allowance. I wanted to know - what is a "comfortable" allowance per day OR month which is recommended for staying in Johannesburg.

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Oupyrau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will need to relocate to Johannesburg in 4 months. The housing will be provided by the company. I will have my wife and my 5 yr old son with me.
> 
> ...


 You did not say short term or long term ? Long term can end up a bit less.
For short term you can look at this below per month living in Johannesburg, in USA Dollars: 

A minimum of $2,500- 3,500 per month after taxes and deductions. 
That is when they provide accommodation and medical insurance. 
You will need a car. Cannot get anywhere without a car.

Car rental per month. $1,300-1,500
Buy - monthly installment incl insurance $ 380
Fuel in Johannesburg minimum of $ 500 -800
Food, clothes,and other essentials . $1,800

In Johannesburg area you cannot go for less than that .

As a matter of fact, I will insist on $2,600 minimum $87 per day and let them provide the car . 
If not at Least $3,900 or $130 per day. 

Most foreign companies pays a minimum of 
US$ 3,000-5, 000 or more, providing accommodation/ transportation. 

Remember from now on everything will start becoming more expensive in South Africa due to the tourist Season starting soon but more important the 2010 World Cup. 
Prices will jump substantially more than they already did. 

This all depends on the period you will be staying in SA 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Oupyrau (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello gkloken,

Thanks a ton for your advice. It is indeed very useful.
As I missed writing - the assignment is for 24months. 

Our company's office is located in Boksburg.
1) Request for an advice on a safe area for staying. On a max 20mins drive distance to Boksburg.
2) Request for an advice on good school for my 5 yrs old son.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Request for this, Request for that*

SAFE AREA = MUMBAI or Bengaluroo

Good School = Mumbai Boys Junior.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

You should clarify if the company is going to provide subsidised health insurance (called medical aid). Medical insurance can get rather expensive so if the employer pays for it, it can save you anything between R2,000 per month to R4,000 (depending on the coverage & benefits).

Another issue is if they will provide insurance or not. Again, things like life insurance and disability insurance paid by the employer can save you lots of money.

Some employers provide a car allowance and even low interest loans.

Schooling costs will be determined if you child goes the government or private school route. 

So it's hard to say how much after tax income you will need because your list of things to pay for can vary (depending on what the employer is providing).

Good luck.


----------



## Jaych (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, I am also in a similar position but will be on a fixed salary with the company taking care of NOTHING (except maybe medical).

Can you pls advise what is a good salary for a family of 3 - to njoy a decent living in North Jo'burg and save about 10000 Rands a months !! How does 950K Rands a year gross sound (Pre-tax) ?

The car rental seems too high ... I believe you can get a decent 2nd hand car at ZAR 40000 or so ? Is that right ?


-------------------------------------------------




gkloken said:


> You did not say short term or long term ? Long term can end up a bit less.
> For short term you can look at this below per month living in Johannesburg, in USA Dollars:
> 
> A minimum of $2,500- 3,500 per month after taxes and deductions.
> ...


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well living in/around Jo burg, you need at least ZAR 20.000/30.000 per month after taxes.
You can buy a car second hand, 2 cars for you and your wife. Now a days there a lot of autions of cars, where you can buy an nice for less.
An yes ask your company for the medical aid and an car allowence. (you must pay a litte income tax on that too)


----------



## 71305 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Good salary in Sandton*

Hello I am moving to Sandton in a couple of months, my company does not pay car allowance or housing and they offered me 30k (net) a month. I am moving with my wife, would it be enough to have a comfortable life? Like living in a secure high-rise building in sandton and leasing/buying a good car? will I be able to save at all??
thanks 



Thatch22 said:


> Well living in/around Jo burg, you need at least ZAR 20.000/30.000 per month after taxes.
> You can buy a car second hand, 2 cars for you and your wife. Now a days there a lot of autions of cars, where you can buy an nice for less.
> An yes ask your company for the medical aid and an car allowence. (you must pay a litte income tax on that too)


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Oupyrau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will need to relocate to Johannesburg in 4 months. The housing will be provided by the company. I will have my wife and my 5 yr old son with me.
> 
> ...


a house in good area cost much... 
When i was in SA.. my company gave me 1BHK flat and a car... And over that i was getting monthly allowance of 12,000 rands....

i was single that time and was spending 2500 in grocery... and few more thousands in clubbing and drinks..

in your case grocery cost will go little up....


----------



## Oupyrau (Jul 9, 2009)

Anu said:


> a house in good area cost much...
> When i was in SA.. my company gave me 1BHK flat and a car... And over that i was getting monthly allowance of 12,000 rands....
> 
> i was single that time and was spending 2500 in grocery... and few more thousands in clubbing and drinks..
> ...



Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------

